# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Now on iTunes: The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo

## JEK



----------


## KevinS

I expect to have the DVD in-hand on Thursday.  Amazon's prices on this are lower than iTunes.

----------


## JEK

One may rent it on iTunes too.

----------


## MIke R

so I can just rent it and watch it on my laptop tonight???..or whenever???...just like Netflix ON Demand???

----------


## JEK

Yes. You have 24 hours to watch it once it is rented. Watch it on a laptop, iPhone, iPad, iPod or Apple TV.

----------


## JEK

$3.99 or $4.99 HD.

----------


## MIke R

cool...well now I know what movie I am watching this weekend

----------


## andynap

DVD is easier for 2 to watch on TV. The computer version is for one.

----------


## JEK

Depends how big the screen is. My 27" iMac is very watchable for two as is my 36" TV running from the Apple TV.

----------


## andynap

But of course. A majority of one.

----------


## JEK

There are a few 27" iMacs and Apple TVs out there in the SBHO ether :)

----------


## andynap

Dueling posts. LOL. Anyway, Blockbuster is holding the DVD for us.

----------


## JEK

The Girl Who Played With Fire opens Friday around here. Is it opening in Philly too?

----------


## MIke R

> DVD is easier for 2 to watch on TV. The computer version is for one.




I am one til Sunday night...so that works out well

----------


## andynap

> The Girl Who Played With Fire opens Friday around here. Is it opening in Philly too?



Yes and it was reviewed already- must be faithful to the book- no MPAA rating.

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo Violent, exhilarating, and faithful adaptation of Stieg Larsson's international best-seller, with Swedish actress Noomi Rapace in the role of Lisbeth Salander, the punky, pierced, perturbed, cyber-hacking heroine. 2 hrs. 32 No MPAA rating (violence, sexual violence, nudity, profanity, adult themes) - S.R.

----------


## JEK

Review and video here. Click Arch at the Movies

----------


## andynap

He gave it an R- rating

----------


## KevinS

The Girl Who Played With Fire DVD arrived today, and we've just finished Dinner and a Movie night.

In the Extras section of the DVD I found the Trailer for The Girl Who Played With Fire.  It opens July 9.  Mike, on July 16 it starts at the Provincetown Playhouse.  No dates for the theater in my town yet.

For more info see  www.playedwithfire.com

----------


## MIke R

> Mike, on July 16 it starts at the Provincetown Playhouse.  No dates for the theater in my town yet.



well July 16th I head up to NH for a very quick visit to coach my new high school team in a summer tourney at PSU, and to celebrate Lena's birthday.....so I will miss that..but I am going to watch the movie on iTunes this weekend

----------


## phil62

Please give Lena some happy birthday hugs from Amy and Phil on St Barths.

----------


## MIke R

I will do that....

----------


## MIke R

a 13 hour download using my Verizon Aircard???

are they serious????

so much for staying in tonight and watching a movie....

----------


## JEK

About a gig and a half.

----------


## KevinS

The movie is about 2:30 in length, and yeah, that's a long download without great bandwidth - looks like an hour at my FIOS speed.  Mike, there's probably a video store in town that has it, if it hasn't already been snapped up.  If you want, I'll mail you my DVD when I get back from BUF on Wednesday.

----------


## JEK

iTunes will allow you to start watching when you have 1-2% downloaded IF the bandwidth can keep up with the play ahead. Probably not on a 3G card.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I tried that and  it caught up.....probably shouldn't have bought the HD version...the problem is I still have 7 hours left and it expires in 12....
oh well...live and learn

----------


## andynap

I watched part of it last night between innings of the Phillies game. The book is always better this time included. The movie is good but not if you read the book- too much unexplained. I was constantly telling Phyl what was going on. She feel asleep. LOL

----------


## JEK

I went with 3 other book readers and we loved it. I don't think a non-reader would get it at all.

----------

